# ICE for Car (Alto K10)



## tkin (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey, I'm getting an alto K10 next month and want to add some audio(ICE) in it, my budget is 15k, any suggestions?? I need CD, USB and an aux will be nice. Also anyone know a good place in kolkata where I can get one??
Just need a head unit and 4 speakers, no amp or such.


----------



## mayanksharma (Mar 19, 2011)

*Re: ICE for Car(Alto K10)*

Choose Recievers among: Pioneer DEH-7300BT, DEH-P6000UB or Sony GT-790UI. 
I've the Sony GT-790UI unit in my car and it sounds gr8. Just love the "DSO" feature in it as well as the ease of access.
However, i'd really suggest Mega Audio MADT 385! Superb features for the pricing and as well as nice sound reproduction. Whats more, it has a 3.5 WIDE TFT for viewing videos from DVDs / SD cards / USBs. Check the availability with your local dealers. Here in NCR, it costs around 8.5K! Totally worth it.
For speakers, look for Infinity co-axials at rear and JBL's components at front. Infinity 6x9 will cost you around 5K and JBL compos will cost ~4K along with crossover set. They should provide gr8 sound imaging and perfect mids and highs! 
Even if you are left with more to spend, then i'll suggest MABT 1100 from Mega audio.
Make sure, you check the specs and ratings at their website. 
Good Luck...


----------



## tkin (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: ICE for Car(Alto K10)*

Thanks, what about JVC 2-DIN Receiver, I like this cause it covers up the entire music system vent(does not leave the bottom vent open like 1-DIN systems). Here's the image:
*www.jvc.co.in/car/cd_receiver/kw-xr616/img/kw-xr616_image.jpg

this one costs like 9k with bill, sony on the other hand(2-DIN) costs like 12k+, I'm getting the Sony speakers(small front, oval back-300w), can't add the amp now as we are about to buy a garage and that is damn costly.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 28, 2011)

Hav u bought it?


----------



## tkin (Mar 29, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Hav u bought it?


Nah, help please.


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 29, 2011)

just because I wanted to have bluetooth support too, I went for Sony Explod MEX-BT3850U for my Figo. I am using stock Ford speakers, do not know their make.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 29, 2011)

regarding speakers, never even think of sony....

*Sony Xplod WX-GT77UI - 10K*

*sp.sony-asia.com/media/102/51040

*JVC KW-XR610 - 9K*

*www.speedsound.com/images/products/JVC%20KW-XR610.jpg

Front speakers,
JBL GT5-S204 - 1.2~1.5K
OR
Polk Audio DB401 - 1.5~2K

Rear speakers,
JBL GTO948 - 3.5~4K
OR
Polk Audio DB691 - 3.5~4K

Either get JBL set or Polk set...


----------



## tkin (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I was planning for polk audio speakers but can't find a store yet, JVC looks good for the syste, any idea about Blaupunkt?


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2011)

Blaupunkt is awesome... If u get it under ur budget, dont hesitate to go for it...


----------



## tkin (Mar 30, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> Blaupunkt is awesome... If u get it under ur budget, dont hesitate to go for it...


Talked to a guy in a nearby store, says 12k for it(didn't see it, says have to order it, sounds fishy), crossing the budget by a bit, so finalized on JVC.


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 30, 2011)

oh,  wat abt speakers?


----------



## tkin (Mar 30, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> oh,  wat abt speakers?


Not sure yet, I can get jbl, jvc, sony(yuck), looking for polk audio now(one store said he got them, but when I went there he started to make excuses)


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 31, 2011)

JBL and polk audio are same... get either of them...
I myself own jbl GTO in the rear mdf tray of my indica...
They are awesome, they make my rear view mirror tremble during bass notes...


----------

